# Check this 1065



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't seen one like this. Anyone know much about these?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I had asked the same question months ago. It's an old school/first gen power feed according to SewerRatz.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Never seen one with a auto feeder like that, I miss my 1065 I had. Loved that machine.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

My two brothers in Calif, own one just like that with
the same power feed on it, :thumbup:
the first time I ever saw one like that :thumbup:


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

my uncle had one like it til he almost got caught up in it then he went to K-1500 the same one I still use today. he also had an old drum drain machine with a wing nut set screw that i have in my shop on display with a bunch of other antiques of his


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

That's an "old timer" no doubt


----------

